# Bottle calves??



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I know some of you on here have heard that they are knocking jersey calves in the head or giving them away at the sale barn, anyone near me know where I could get a few more. I need some milk drinkers, as we sell all our milk private, with all the fresh cows we have been getting, we arn`t selling enough milk , so need more calves. I will drive a ways if I can get a few. Thanks a bunch, Marc:hrm:


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Marc, obviously I'm not going to be a lot of use to you - which is a shame because there are autumn calvers giving their calves away here - but perhaps look outside the square. When I've got too much milk I advertise and it gets snapped up by those who are rearing calves or people growing pigs.

I have one chap that travels about 200 miles round trip to take away 1,000litres of milk for his pigs - reckons it is still more economical than buying in feed and he gets better pigs.

Just a thought.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Ronney; I`ll be over in a few days to get some of those calves over your way, HaHa, sure wish I could advertise to sell milk here. Thanks Marc


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

cant you sell it as waste milk not for human consumption?? Also try posting on craigslist for bottle calves.
Or offer to "custom raise" bottle calves for the 4 to 6 weeks they need milk. Then you aren't selling the milk, and you aren't out any expense for the calves. Milk replacer runs about $60 for a 50 pound bag here, and that will feed 4 calves for 4 weeks @8 oz 2 times per day. I would say you could probably command $60 to $100 per calf for 5 or 6 week feedings, and have your customer provide the calf. Also tell them up front you except no liability for the calf, and no auction calves. You don't want to get your herd sick.
I bought my 4 bottle fed calves off an add I placed on craigslist looking for calves. I paid $60 each. I would guess most people would be willing to skip the bottle feeding themselves and only have $120 to $160 in a grass ready calf. Plus a weened calf will be much more viable and healthy than any bottle fed calf. Sell it as a value added service.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

trbizwiz said:


> cant you sell it as waste milk not for human consumption??


That's what I sell it as - it is on the complete understanding that it is only to be used for calf rearing or pig feed and legally we are able to do that.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

So as usual I do not see any replies telling where to find these free/inexpensive calves.
Glenn


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You figured that out to Glen, I havn`t found any either, cheapest I found was 40 dollars a head for Jersey`s, holsteins are still bringin 100 bucks. Thanks Marc


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I've kind of wondered if that was an urban legend. Around here this time of year your looking at $75 to $150. I think they were less last fall~ but spring calves seem to go for more.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Bull calves are $100-$125 here.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

> Holstein bulls $10 to $55. You can buy bottles if needed. Most importantly we can give advice for successful calf raising. Picture is an example of one of the calves sold in the past. Monroe, Oregon (beef,cow, calf,calves --querry words) THANKS FOR LOOKING. Welcome to call 541-914-2046 cell.


Just a peek at CL


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup, and the same gentleman in Monroe sells them for $5 in the winter. I have Plans (capital P) to have a place for a couple one of these days. We figured we'd get one when we had bottle lambs - what's another bottle, huh? - but the bottle lambs are 3 pounds, and it doesn't seem like a good idea after all.
Kit
Oregon


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Can you guys out there in Oregon slap a couple stamps of some of those 5 dollar calves and drop them in the mail for me, PLEASE !!! I would buy me about 20 calves if I could get them that cheap, well thanks anyway. Thanks Marc


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

trbizwiz said:


> cant you sell it as waste milk not for human consumption?? Also try posting on craigslist for bottle calves.
> .....


Just as an update... We put an ad on Craigslist for both calves as well as having milk for sale for feeding animals. Neither have had a response! Well, other than our nephew wondering what was going on that is... Sigh...


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

I would so love to help you out ! 

Free Jersey Bull Calves (Ellensburg)
http://yakima.craigslist.org/grd/1672297261.html


And teh bad part is that after looking around because of this darn thread, now I am considering one. :run: They are so nasty for those first weeks, and I really don't want to spend the time.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

What do you mean, they are so nasty? they are cute,sweet,cudley,soft,did I say cute?Thanks Marc


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Bucket calves are our auction were going for $100-$135 last week. 

I rented out my pasture last year for 2 months and the lady is paying me with a Holstein bull calf. They're going to castrate him for me. I told her that if her source has 2 I'd gladly take two. 

Takes me 20 minutes to do chores in the morning. Wonder how much more time these two will take me? Wish I had some of that milk around here!


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

springvalley said:


> What do you mean, they are so nasty? they are cute,sweet,cudley,soft,did I say cute?Thanks Marc



The slobbers....

The calf poo...

The chasing you down with their solbbery faces for another bottle! 

Then come the flies. 

Ya, I done bottle calves before. 
Really it is probably the change of milk that gets them nasty. but that week of dealing with that is just gross.


----------



## FullQuiverFarm (Oct 31, 2008)

We bought 2 Jersey bull calves for $20 each from a small local dairy here in Indiana. They had been fed colostrum, and were, and have been very healthy. Holstein bulls sell for $125.00 though.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, bull calf prices have gone up here also. Talked to a dairy farmer today said he has had five guys stop for bull calves just in the last few days. must be a supply and demand thing going on here.> Thanks Marc


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Evening All,
I went to the auction up in Westford Ma this PM. Calves were going from .35 to $1.10 and ranged in size from 80 to 110. Black sold higher by 15 to 25 cents. They must have had at least a 150 to run through the place.

Steve


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

No cheap calves around here, either. They are in high demand for the 4H kids to show, must be born between Jan 1 and (I think) June 1. Fall calves some cheaper, but still well over $100 mostly.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Someone had three jersey calves, two weeks old, wanted 125 on craigslist the other day. That is just a little much I think, unless your selling that is. >Thanks Marc


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

We were looking for a calf to thats cheap. But here its 100-125 for bottle calves.

I did find some for $50 earlier this year but I prefer healthy animals not ones on their last leg, so I passed.

CL has had nothing cheap for calves. I always check CL.


----------

